# White blank screen whilst logged in



## AnarchistUK (May 30, 2010)

Hello guys, I am tired of my current hosts. My personal website (www.area3d.co.uk) keeps dropping offline ever since I signed up with them 2 months ago, all they ask me is if the website is working now. It drops offline for 5 - 30 minutes, so by the time they look at it, then it's back online.

I also have another hosting company, who host the business website address (walnutdash.com). I created sub domain called area3d.walnutdashcompany.com and then I created a database and username. I then logged into phpmyAdmin and imported all of the tables. Finally I copied all of the files from the personal website hosts to the business hosts via FTP.

The business hosting company then gave me the port number to edit the config files, I changed all details to use the new database. I missed one detail and it was giving me "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL". It was just the database name from Area3D to 'walnutda_Area3D'. So that was rectified and it's now giving no error. However it's not doing anything, it loads, but it is a white blank screen.

In the backend I tried logging in via Joomla admin screen (which loads), but doesn't accept my details, again it does nothing.

The business hosting company uploaded a phpinfo.php to test that, which works OK too. 

Here's the answer to why I was getting the white blank screen...

http://www.jfusion.org/index.php/forums/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=6020

So it's regarding my php memory limit being quite low.

However my other problem is every time I leave my FileZilla to backup files, it finishes with totally different amounts of files. It can be 7000 files up to 17000 files successfully downloaded, without any failed in the tabs at the bottom of FileZilla. I've contacted the host of area3d.co.uk and asked if they can give me an actual count of all the files on my site because FileZilla isn't downloading them all.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## AnarchistUK (May 30, 2010)

The hosts said it has restricted the php limit to 20MB. So now what do I do?

So I have unlimited bandwidth, used only 14% of my web disk quota, but I am being restricted to the php limit and I cannot use my website anymore.

Does the php memory need flushing out? How have I reached my limit already in just 2 months?


----------

